
Ninety-year-old man faces jail for giving food to homeless people - anu_gupta
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/ninetyyearold-man-faces-jail-for-giving-food-to-homeless-people-9838728.html
======
mschuster91
This is just disgusting. Shit, if I had been that cop and was being ordered to
enforce this law, I'd place my badge on the table.

And those politicians who signed off this law should spend one day on the
streets and try to survive. Hint: it's not easy at all, even if you have
money...

